# My costume arrived - feedback appreciated



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Halloween Princess - your costume looks fantastic - I wish I could pull off an all spandex costume  the red wig will definitely add to the costume too!


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Smoking!!!!


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

No special lighting, no photoshopping, and you look great - darn, you should be proud!!

(Bet you'd better not drink a lot of liquid once you're all spandexed up though.....just sayin!)


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

That looks great on you!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Still trying to figure out my makeup. I was very impressed with the costume. It came from China off ebay & there were a few sizes to choose from. I am thinking since it's for in indoor party I wont need to worry about shoes.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

wow that really cool!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*You look simply Fabulous girl*!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Very, very good costume, show us a pic when you get the wig.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice costume and you look great in it. More pics when you get the wig please.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Great looking costume.

You look great in it.

Please post pics after you get your wig.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool, you look great. The mighty Phoenix...aka Jean grey. Should be a very cool party.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Very cool costume, looks amazing!
Very authentic looking as well


----------



## cattchels (Sep 10, 2010)

Hehe, I love the gold lamé! Very cute costume.


----------



## CJanssen (Oct 8, 2008)

hmm, ima noob. Why cant I see costume?


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

I can't see the costume either


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

One of my favorite Marvel characters of all time. Costume looks great!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

where do you see it???


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Photo is in Halloween Princess' albums - take a peek in there. 

And it looks great!! Sometimes these kind of costumes can look a little dorky, but you look ready to kick some serious butt. Costume looks pretty exact to the comic.

Always loved this version of Phoenix (The dark version in the red costume). Beautiful and dangerous.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm sorry, it used to show up in the first post. I think I fixed it.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

You fixed it thanks! Now that I can see it it looks great on you!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Awesome costume. I hope your party is fabulous!*


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

That'll look great once you get the wig!


----------



## nomnom (Sep 27, 2010)

You look adorable! It suits you well.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks. I am not sure how I feel about it at this moment. I think I'll feel better with a wig. I am still having trouble finding the right wig. The only one I can find that's perfect is $50. 

Can anyone help me find one like this for cheaper? http://www.internationalwig.com/Jean_Grey_Phoenix_p/wa_phoenix.htm


----------



## nomnom (Sep 27, 2010)

I think I may have found three that are really close to the one in your picture! They're not much cheaper than the one you like but they go for around $30-34: http://www.wigs-us.com/jean-wig-america.html 

The same wig is also on ebay for about the same price: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...f44131b&itemid=130427879117&ff4=263602_263622

Here's a similar one also on ebay . You can try to name your price: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...f44131b&itemid=300366860064&ff4=263602_263622


Ok, now this one is almost identical to Jean's hair in the movie but it's over $50 with s/h. If it's any consolation, most Halloween wigs are about $20-$50 this time of year: http://cgi.ebay.com/Marvel-X-Men-Je...S_CSA_MWA_Wigs_Extensions&hash=item5d2b41239a


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the direction on wigs. I'll have to look at home. Work computer blocks ebay.


----------



## crboggs (Sep 21, 2010)

v_gan said:


> That'll look great once you get the wig!


Agreed! The wig will finish that costume nicely.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You got the body to wear it! Looks great on.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks. I have decided not to wear it this Halloween. I need to get the perfect wig which is $50 so I have changed my costume last minute. This one'll still get worn at Comicon & probably future Halloweens. 

See my new thread requsting help with Globo Gym costumes from the Dodgeball movie.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome costume...!!


----------



## Feddyvon (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought of ComicCon as soon as I saw the pic. You'll fit in perfectly.


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Aw, too bad, you looked hot.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

jayb said:


> Aw, too bad, you looked hot.


Thanks (blush), but it'll still get owrn, just not this Halloween.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Is that a cat canopy behind you?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

churchofsubgenius said:


> Is that a cat canopy behind you?


Haha, sort of. My husband works at Home Depot. It's one of the display models for a canopy like you see for tents. But he brought if home for the cats.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> Haha, sort of. My husband works at Home Depot. It's one of the display models for a canopy like you see for tents. But he brought if home for the cats.


I have that canopy (life size) and I bet the micro size one is much better built. Not a knock on Home Depot, more like a knock on the engineer who designed it ...he needs to be knee-capped.


Oh yeah, the costume looks awesome too  post pics of your eyes glowing red as you accidentally destroy the earth "whoops, my bad"


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the Phoenix character. Great costume. You look great in it.


----------

